

Mumford & Sons: "Let Love Roar" Recorded on my PlayBook - luigionline
http://www.i4u.com/46254/mumford-sons-let-love-roar-recorded-my-playbook

======
edw
This is slightly off topic, but the author is lucky no one snapped his
PlayBook out his hands and beat him senseless with it. It's becoming
increasingly rare to be able to go to a live show and not be distracted by
people like the author. The PlayBook—and the iPad 2, I suppose, if people
decide to bring it to a show—are just going to make the problem worse.

In 2009 at the Tower Theater just outside Philly, an otherwise-amazing show
was ruined by a couple of tweens in front of me who were watching the damn
show through their cameras' LCD viewfinders, which were brighter than the
lighting on the stage from out vantage point. I went gramps on their asses and
told them I'm sure "the Facebook" already had a couple hundred videos of
exactly what they were watching, so maybe they could do themselves a favor and
Just Watch The Fucking Show, Assholes.

James Murphy asked people to do much the same thing at the farewell LCD
Soundsystem show I went to at Terminal 5. Just Fucking Be There.

